

People Prefer Electric Shocks to Being Alone With Their Thoughts - sizzle
http://theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/07/people-prefer-electric-shocks-to-being-alone-with-their-thoughts/373936/

======
sizzle
publication:
[http://m.sciencemag.org/content/345/6192/75](http://m.sciencemag.org/content/345/6192/75)

